
Is Google worried about the Facebook platform?  After all, why pay for advertising if you don't need to? - amichail

======
jimream
Google should be worried. By opening its doors to the world, Facebook is in
effect employing 33k of the brightest, more entrepreneurial minds the world
has to offer.

These developers will create great applications that function like
advertising, only better. These applications will allow businesses to connect
with customers like never before.

Furthermore, I predict because all major businesses will be interacting
through Facebook, a new form of currency will begin to emerge.

We are only beginning to see the potential of this platform. Developers are
just beginning to "learn the ropes" of this new medium on which to build. The
next year will be one to remember for our species.

~~~
lupin_sansei
Interesting, Maybe Google will follow suit and allow developers to embed their
applications in Google too?

"Furthermore, I predict because all major businesses will be interacting
through Facebook, a new form of currency will begin to emerge."

Can I hold you to that?

"The next year will be one to remember for our species."

You don't think you're overselling an API just a little?

~~~
amichail
I think Google will just acquire Facebook.

~~~
ashu
If Facebook sells, it would be a major disappointment. I'd expect it to go
public.

